# isopure protein drink



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2014)

40g no carbs ..the apple taste great


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2014)

Pretty high in sodium


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Pretty high in sodium



only 80mg..not to bad


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2014)

Really? They use to be a couple of hundred per serving.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Really? They use to be a couple of hundred per serving.



nope this one is low sodium ..i watch for this u know how i am with abs lol


----------



## Joliver (May 29, 2014)

I remember isopure being pretty good.  I cant afford it....I hate rich people with high quality protein.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2014)

this is not the powder isopure..its the pre mixed flavored ones..good shit


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2014)

I use boost or ensure for my protein.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I use boost or ensure for my protein.



and sperm...dont forget sperm from what i heard its 70% of your protein intake


----------



## Azog (May 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> nope this one is low sodium ..i watch for this u know how i am with abs lol



Me and my abs give zero ****s about sodium. I load hot sauce on everything like it's my last supper.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

Premixed? How much was it like 5 bucks? I'm no cheap prick but those premixed drinks are a fukkin rip off. Like those musclemilk ones, 25g protein for almost 5 bucks. No thanks.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> 40g no carbs ..the apple taste great



They are extremely tasty and pack a lot of protein in only a relatively small drink. Ive had the apple and will say its a great along with raspberry I believe. Buuuuut at almost $5 each...thats all for me


----------



## TheLupinator (May 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Premixed? How much was it like 5 bucks? I'm no cheap prick but those premixed drinks are a fukkin rip off. Like those musclemilk ones, 25g protein for almost 5 bucks. No thanks.



I remember a guy came into the gym with a muscle milk or some shit and grabbed a redbull out the fridge. He pays for it, then the lady swipes his card and last months gym fee overdrew from his account ($27).... I'm just shaking my head bc to me I tell myself I can't afford a $5 drink on the regular..prolly why my bimmer is paid for and his account is negative


that's how the poor stay poor


----------



## SuperBane (May 29, 2014)

Aside from all of the financial woes in the thread. 

I've had the Apple it is cool. I might try another. Maybe.

The isopure whey powder banana flavor is great too!

I'm still rebelling right now against this protein price hike shit so I haven't ordered more ..... Yet


----------



## NbleSavage (May 29, 2014)

Good product (Isopure) but hell yes its expensive. I taught a "fitness boot camp" to some of the women at my job a while back and they paid me in Isopure bottles. Convenient as hell and tastes pretty good but I'd never buy it myself.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 29, 2014)

If you need one bc it's convenient or you wanna try one cool. Im just talking shit about people who can't pay bills and buy that crap on the regular. Priorities of some people are all fuccked up


I even treat myself every saturday to the most expensive organic yogurt I can find with a Met-rx 100 colossal bar broken up into pieces drizzled with brown rice syrup.... Every Saturday.... So good


Then it's right back to chicken breast, eggs, veggies, sweet potatoes, and WATERRRrrr


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2014)

some broke niggaz up in here hahahaha..its 5 bucks shit tastes great


----------



## TheLupinator (May 29, 2014)

Lol that's how you get rich, spend like you're poor! Rather put that 5 in my 401k


----------

